# Madonna of the Mills



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

is the name of a HBO documentary on right now. 8pm, EST. 
Sorry for the late notice, my girlfriend just told me about it.
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


HBO2 Presents - 'Madonna Of The Mills' - Starpulse.com


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks, Ker. It's also on Sunday at 1:30. Looks good - heartbreaking yet uplifting.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Darn - I don't get HBO. Let me know how it is.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG, I'll be sick seeing it but I don't want to miss the dogs she rescues..


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Did anyone see it??


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes sweetie. It was awesome. This young lady named Laura Flynn, her family and friend Laura, live in Staten Island and trek to Lancaster, Pa to the puppy mills to rescue whom she can. 

Laura and a couple of men{don't remember their names} have been on Oprah in the past. 

A few of the rescues are shown with their new owners, so heartwarming. A Golden Retriever named Liberty got to me the most. She would hide her head in a corner, be it a cage, or a room. It's amazing how none of these babies ever felt or knew love before, yet, they knew they liked what they were experiencing. 

They showed this beautiful farm where the animals can frolic, and, there are no wired cages. The spaces for the dogs are glass encased, a rehab so to speak.

Laura is an Angel, whom of course feels like she has never done enough. She has rescued 2000 dogs to date. Her name might as well have been Edie, Bronwyne, or Deb. 

Remember Patti Page's "How much is that doggie in the window?" Patti had the words to the song changed to "Have you seen that doggie in the shelter?" That was my favorite part of all. 

The world can learn so much from this 1 hour documentary. 
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I don't have HBO either but she does have some videos on youtube:

MadonnaOfTheMills's Channel - YouTube


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I watched all of them , such cruelty.
A local pet store gets mad when I talk about puppymills,they have loads of puppies,most are mixed breeds....


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I found a schedule for Madonna of the Mills. 

DateTimeChannelWed. 8/248pm EST HBO2 EAST11pm EST HBO2 WEST

Sun. 8/281:30pm EST HBO2 EAST4:30pm EST HBO2 WEST

Mon. 8/2911am EST HBO2 EAST2pm EST HBO2 WEST

Mon. 9/59am EST HBO2 EAST12pm EST HBO2 WEST

Mon. 9/101:30pm EST HBO2 EAST4:30pm EST HBO2 WEST

Mon. 9/162:30pm EST HBO SIGNATURE EAST5:30pm EST HBO SIGNATURE WEST

Mon. 9/216:30am EST HBO SIGNATURE EAST9:30am EST HBO SIGNATURE WEST

Mon. 9/238am EST HBO2 EAST11am EST HBO2 WEST


----------

